# It's been a while



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings DFC, 

It;s been a while since I've been able to come back (thanks to being busy). But I'm hoping to have more time and be back to par take in discussions. 

Here's couple pictures of Tux. He will be 12 months in a few weeks.

Photo Shared Using MightyText
Photo Shared Using MightyText

And here's one of him from two months ago Photo Shared Using MightyText


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

He is SUCH a cutie!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Awww so cute! Such a very pretty dog!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow he has grown.


----------

